# My uncle found this very suspicious acting fella... i need a name for him!



## Paco Dennis (Aug 10, 2021)

Posted by
u/bunbubble







Scruffles


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 10, 2021)

what a precious baby...

some years back, a friend had a kitten that looked just like that, she'd named him Ivan the Terrible.  that loving little terror certainty lived up to his name...


----------



## Judycat (Aug 10, 2021)

Malware.


----------



## timoc (Aug 10, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Scruffles


Si, Senor, my name is El Pablo.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 10, 2021)

All my cats have separate names, but they all respond to Shtinky, no doubt this one will too.


----------



## Devi (Aug 10, 2021)

Oooh, I remember those kitten claws — they were like needles! And they could crawl right up your leg with them!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 10, 2021)

Jeeves, after the imperturbable butler made famous by famous British writer PG Wodehouse. Hilarious books.
I once had a black and white cat of that name.


----------



## Lara (Aug 10, 2021)

Fang or Terminator
`


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 10, 2021)

Being that he resembles a Tuxedo Cat, I'd name him, "Tux".


----------



## Lara (Aug 10, 2021)

Sunshine or Angel


----------



## Llynn (Aug 10, 2021)

Big schnoz on that critter. I'd name him Durante.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 10, 2021)

Rascal


----------



## Wren (Aug 10, 2021)

He looks really streetwise,  you wouldn’t mess with him !  

I’d call him Bruiser


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 11, 2021)

I'd name him Patches.


----------

